# Limited S Scale Product Availability



## AlastairLC (Jul 18, 2021)

I’m a big fan of S scale and happy that Lionel makes American Flyer products available; however, those offerings are limited, and when I search the internet for buildings or locomotives there’s hardly anything out there. Has anyone found a good source?
Thanks.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome to the Model Train Forum! Before we dig in any further I want to ask if you have looked at the list of current S gauge suppliers and manufacturers on the NASG website, nasg.org.
Compared to O or HO the selection is limited, but it is acceptable in my opinion. Also do not rule out using O or HO structures. Some of my key layout structures are not made specifically in 1/64 scale.
This large passenger station is an HO item from the Walthers catalog.


----------



## AlastairLC (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks Amflyer. I’ll check that out. And the Walthers HO buildings look great.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

They also list a lot of S scale structures but much of it shows as out of stock. Check out the NASG site for other sources.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

River Leaf makes a few S scale buildings.
“S” Scale Structures | Product categories | River Leaf Models


----------



## HowardH (Sep 18, 2020)

Yeah, sometimes it can be challenging going beyond Bar Mills or Twin Whistle. NASG is a great resource (I haven't gotten any response from Boys' Railroad Club or Gilbert Hall of Science). For me, one of the funnest parts of the hobby has been, when on the road, stopping by a local train or hobby shop, checking out the cool HO and O stuff, then asking, "Where are your S-Scale kits?" Usually, they'll react as if I were in a Best Buy asking for a VHS player. But sometimes, someone will say, "We do have a few kits - on this back shelf over there". I've come up with some pretty neat stuff - boxes covered with dust and sitting there for who-knows-how-many years. (A former boss used to say, "If it were easy, it wouldn't be as fun.")

For AmFlyer: I've never seen Overland Express coaches look so elegant. Your lighting hit me as "inspirational". Thanks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

For locomotives look at the American Models.Trains site. I got a beautiful set of E8s from them a couple months ago.
Nice locomotives. Much better than anything Lionel makes except their Legacy engines are nice. I have some Lionel PAs
and I consider them junk. I do not have the passenger cars yet for these engines.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

mopac, when I saw this pic I immediately though of your wall.
There's a prototype for everything. 








Elk River Coal and Lumber #17.
Widen WV. 1958

Magic


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool pic. Does look like my wall.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I do not have a layout so I had to find somewhere to take pics.


----------



## AlastairLC (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks. I picked up a Santa Fee locomotive and cars from American Models this morning.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You will be happy with them. And welcome to the train forum. Show pics of your new stuff when they arrive.
I think you need 5 posts to show pics.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## winjamerk (Nov 19, 2019)

I don't know if you are interested or equipped to handle the ACG American Flyer pieces from the 40's to the 60's, but that's what I look for and find in downsizing estate collections. Most will need cleaned and re-lubricated as they may not have been used sometimes for decades. I indicate in listings if the item ran on my 4-section straight test track. If you're good with repairs or have a group to assist, the units can be a great value if you like the old stuff. I skip the new ones from collections. I list on eBay but don't know if it proper to list my store on this site.


----------



## AlastairLC (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks winjamer. I’m not that skilled.
Right now I’m looking for S scale buildings and coming up almost empty.
I bought an American Flyer Mystic station but it’s too large, more like O.
American Models lists Plasticville stuff as being S scale but they're not. I think they’re O.
River Leaf models has a few. Any other good sources?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

As HowardH commented, Twin Whistle. I have a number of theirs. The Bachman Coaling tower is close to S gauge. The Sand House in O from Korber also works. I have a total of twelve HO structures from Walthers. Many are quite large and look correct on an S gauge layout, some I used are Whitehall Station, Block and Interlock Station, Industry Office, Gas Plant, the Machine Shop, the Brick Freight House and the Superior Paper Company. It was a matter of studying all the dimensions to find the big ones. Other building suppliers I used were Bar Mills and Blair Line. DSL Shops makes correctly sized building fronts.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

AlastairLC, I am replying without an understanding of your layout plans. Most of my answers are directed at building a scale appearing layout. If you are more flexible on the appearance there are other possibilities.
Engines are made by Lionel, American Models, MTH and River Raisin. In the future Scale Trains will begin making S scale engines.
If you want buildings that are S scale but not scale appearing the the Snow Village line of Department 56 is a great source. Most of the Snow Village city buildings are 1/64th but most of the houses are closer to 1/48th. Here are some pictures. All the trains, cars, trucks and people are 1/64th.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I see a lot of S scale for sale in my O scale searching around on the net.
But I guess I am not looking for the same things you are.
If I was doing S scale I would want the older items, Post or Prewar.
I see some nice diecast for S scale, but not too many structures. But I don't look too much for structures either.
I am glad I don't model S. 
Save money.


----------



## AlastairLC (Jul 18, 2021)

I’ve learned that slot car racers are 1:64 (S) scale, so there are some buildings available from that market; however, I’m stymied on tunnel portals. Can’t find them anywhere. One was advertised but it was too small. Opening needs to be 4” tall. Anyone had any luck?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Some slot cars are 1/64. Not all. Be careful.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Many HO Slot Cars are 1/64, but as Mopac says, not all are. My tunnel portals are from Pre-Size. They are 4 3/4" from the base, 4.5" from the railhead. There is S gauge rolling stock that is more than 4" from the railhead. Here are pictures of a singe in stone, a single in concrete and a double in concrete.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

mopac said:


> Some slot cars are 1/64. Not all. Be careful.


Also, many Hot Wheels cars are very close to 1/64 th scale….some of the fantasy type cars are not, but….


----------



## AlastairLC (Jul 18, 2021)

Many thanks AmFlyer. Pre-Size it is! 🙂


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

welcome to the forum. nice layout.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope they fit your needs. Pre-Size makes a variety of useful S scale items. There are many more of these small suppliers with S scale parts listed on the NASG website.
Al, its my same layout, just a different photographic perspective to show the tunnel portals.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

AlastairLC said:


> I’ve learned that slot car racers are 1:64 (S) scale, so there are some buildings available from that market; however, I’m stymied on tunnel portals. Can’t find them anywhere. One was advertised but it was too small. Opening needs to be 4” tall. Anyone had any luck?


Pre-Size Models makes excellent S scale tunnel portals... Pre-Size - S-scale


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

S scale structure kit manufacturers:

banta modelworks
B.T.S. Structures
Kits – S scale |
Branchline Trains - Laser Art Structures Buildings Railroad Kits
AMB Home Page
Products 
S-scale Kits
Ragg's Home Page
Twin Whistle Sign & Kit Co.
Welcome - Wild West Scale Model Builders


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

ok nice lay out anyway.lol


----------

